# Аккордеон или баян с оркестром



## Rinat_Djan

Всем доброго времени суток)

Ищу партитуры для аккордеона или баяна с симфоническим или народным оркестром:
1. Вл. Зубицкий "Посвящение Пьяццолле";
2. Р. Гальяно "Opale Concerto".

Или подскажите где можно их достать или купить. Так же интересуют любые произведения с оркестром (больше с симфоническим).

Спасибо за внимание.


----------



## Jupiter

Скиньте свой маил -что нибудь "нагребу".


----------



## sergius-sergius

Вот, кое-что нашёл у себя. Все партитуры для народного оркестра. Если найду партитуру "Концерта для баяна и струнных" Шамо - тоже отправлю


----------



## Rinat_Djan

Большое спасибо за оперативный ответ!
[email protected]


----------



## AKKO MEN

Очень интересную подняли тему о крупных произведениях для солирующих баяна/ аккордеона с оркестром. Выкладываю здесь все, что имею. 

Лабурда Дж. Концерт для аккордеона и струнного оркестра


----------



## sergius-sergius

Вот ещё


----------



## Kosthenko

Rinat_Djan (03.09.2014, 21:45) писал:


> Всем доброго времени суток)
> 
> Ищу партитуры для аккордеона или баяна с симфоническим или народным оркестром:
> 1. Вл. Зубицкий "Посвящение Пьяццолле";
> 2. Р. Гальяно "Opale Concerto".
> 
> Или подскажите где можно их достать или купить. Так же интересуют любые произведения с оркестром (больше с симфоническим).
> 
> Спасибо за внимание.


 Ринат - вот в инете встретился такой сайт (( http://www.piazzolla.org/links.html )), но его необходимо изучить,может,что и найдеться.


----------



## Jupiter

____


----------



## Rinat_Djan

Всем большое спасибо!))
Будем дальше копаться))


----------



## Jacks00n

Ребата может у кого нибудь есть партитура Астурия, для баяна с оркестром, очень нужна?


----------



## sergius-sergius

Jacks00n (27.09.2014, 18:40) писал:


> Ребата может у кого нибудь есть партитура Астурия, для баяна с оркестром, очень нужна?


----------



## TEMUR

есть у кого записи mp3 или видео послушать  Власов Концерт №1 и Лабурда Дж. Концерт для аккордеона и струнного оркестра!


----------



## lobster

Вопрос, как вы считаете, жанр концерта на народные темы для баяна и народного оркестра сейчас уже не актуален?Новые концерты в таком стиле будут пользоваться популярностью?


----------



## swaleriy

Друзья, если у кого то есть клавир И.Шамо "Концерт для баяна и струнного оркестра", поделитесь, пожалуйста. Мой адрес [email protected]


----------



## maestro954

AKKO MEN писал:


> Очень интересную подняли тему о крупных произведениях для солирующих баяна/ аккордеона с оркестром. Выкладываю здесь все, что имею.
> 
> Лабурда Дж. Концерт для аккордеона и струнного оркестра
> Троян В. Сказки в 7 частях
> Подгайц Е. Концерт для баяна и камерного оркестра (клавир)
> Подгайц Е. Концерт №2 для баяна и камерного оркестра (клавир)
> Волков К. Концерт для баяна с оркестром
> Власов В. Концерт для баяна №1 (клавир)
> Власов В. Концерт для баяна №2 (клавир)
> Власов В. Концерт для баяна №3 (клавир)
> Власов В. Концерт-симфония (партитура)
> Власов В. Infinito (партитура)


----------



## maestro954

Не смог, к сожалению, скачать Концерты В. Власова!


----------



## Labian

*бывает...*


----------



## maestro954

AKKO MEN писал:


> Очень интересную подняли тему о крупных произведениях для солирующих баяна/ аккордеона с оркестром. Выкладываю здесь все, что имею.
> 
> Лабурда Дж. Концерт для аккордеона и струнного оркестра
> Троян В. Сказки в 7 частях
> Подгайц Е. Концерт для баяна и камерного оркестра (клавир)
> Подгайц Е. Концерт №2 для баяна и камерного оркестра (клавир)
> Волков К. Концерт для баяна с оркестром
> Власов В. Концерт для баяна №1 (клавир)
> Власов В. Концерт для баяна №2 (клавир)
> Власов В. Концерт для баяна №3 (клавир)
> Власов В. Концерт-симфония (партитура)
> Власов В. Infinito (партитура)


----------



## maestro954

Не могу скачать Концерты В. Власова!


----------



## maestro954

Эх, найти бы Концерт №1 В. Власова, да еще с ОРНИ!


----------

